# Tethering Lightroom



## Don C (Feb 24, 2018)

Operating System: Mac OS 10.13.3
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.1


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 24, 2018)

According to Adobe, yes: A list of cameras that can be tethered to Lightroom Classic CC and Lightroom 6
Note the notes at the bottom of the Nikon section.

Are you asking this because you're having trouble tethering? The last time I tried, my D300 wouldn't tether, but that was I think on an early 6.x release.


----------



## Don C (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Hal for your quick answer. I may not have been clear with my problem. I suspect that High Sierra is the problem as the camera is listed but is not found by Lightroom


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 24, 2018)

Lightroom is picky.  I've found more ways to prevent it from tethering than to make it work over the years, none of them reliable. I tether on windows but some things to try: 

- Format the card(s) first, or remove them.  At least at times windows (and I bet mac) does an enumeration of what's on the card before it fully mounts the USB device.  Large numbers of pre-existing images there can slow things down. Not always, and I cannot find the pattern, but worth a shot.

- Change USB cables.  I have had cables that seemed to work perfectly for other things that just wouldn't work for LR tether.  

- Change USB ports, and where you have separate 2.1, 3.0, 3.1 etc ports on the host, try changing type of port.  The D300s is USB2 or 2.1 I think, but don't try to match it so much as just shop around for one that works.

- If you are using USB extensions to tether a longer way from the computer, try short first and see if the length is the issue.  I could tether very long with active (powered) extensions, but had mixed luck with even 6' short extensions (USB2). 

- Test the USB connection with something else, e.g. ViewNXi transfer, if it won't work there it's not LR's fault, and you can at least eliminate that.

I realize that most of the above are "that should not matter".  I get it.  But it's flakey, always has been, and these could just be random things that I was doing at the time it worked.  But over time I've found these to be the most frequently encountered random things.


----------



## Don C (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Linwood,
As I said before I am not 100% convinced that Apple may not be up to date for tethering with High Sierra. Will try all the variations you have suggested and hope one or two make the camera be recognised


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 24, 2018)

Also make certain that no other program is initiating contact with the camera. You can check this in the Image Capture utility. Launch Image Capture with the camera plugged in and click on the camera on the left side. Then at the bottom left make sure it is set to do nothing.


----------



## Don C (Feb 27, 2018)

RikkFlohr said:


> Also make certain that no other program is initiating contact with the camera. You can check this in the Image Capture utility. Launch Image Capture with the camera plugged in and click on the camera on the left side. Then at the bottom left make sure it is set to do nothing.


Thanks Rikk, I am still finding my way around the forums, so I apologise for the late reply. I was not aware that other programs could be initiating contact, but I will follow your advise and check that aspect as well


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 27, 2018)

You probably know this, but make sure that your camera's USB menu item is set to MTP/PTP. (It's in the 'wrench' menu).


----------



## Don C (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Hal, I am not aware of the area you have mentioned. I have a Nikon D300s and if it has this function I would appreciate if you could supply a reference for this camera


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 2, 2018)

I downloaded the manual for the camera, and unlike my D300, your D300S doesn't have a USB menu item. I knew that Nikon changed the way that works, but I didn't know when. Now I do. You don't need to bother with that as a possible problem, anyway.


----------



## Don C (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Hal,
I can appreciate you have to deal with many camera types and Models that it is stretching things expect you to be up to date on all of them. I do appreciate that you went to this trouble.

I have finally got it to recognise my camera as a tether and it was by accident. I had taken my Compact Flash out under advice but it still did not work, I then cleared the SD of images, still did not work. I was using USB extension cords to get the length but under advice I reduced it to the single cable, still didn't work so in frustration took the last memory card out and it immediately recognised the camera. I replaced the extensions carefully and I am pleased to say it is working perfectly.
Lesson : reduce to single cable and then remove all cards, when recognising my Nikon D300s the replace extension Cables.
Will buy a single tethering cable as I know it now works


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 2, 2018)

Correct: Nikon requires the removal of all cards. Canon needs to have the cards inserted.


----------



## Don C (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks to all that helped. The process was simple once I had the guidance as to what to look out for and follow the advice.


----------

